

 Will using iScroll for desktop webapp will break or improve usability? - tzury
http://cubiq.org/dropbox/iscroll4/examples/simple/

======
tzury
On one hand, it has "dual personality" scrolling, when you use the wheel of
the mouse, it acts as "desktop" scroll, when dragging and pushing up and down,
it acts as touch screen scroll.

On the other, smartphone and tablets are so common these days, shouldn't
people be able to switch quickly?

------
tzury
a link to the iScroll project:

<http://cubiq.org/iscroll-4>

